# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  what does this mean?

## Kakashka

one of my freinds used to always write "lmadraseh bitarref" on her papers... what does this mean?? 
Thanks
XOXO
Kate

----------


## MoZeS

hahaha loool 
il madrasa bitarref 
المدرسة بتقرف 
it means: School Sucks! 
lol   ::  
anyways, this accent seems to be like from Egypt or North arabia!
isn't he/she from there! 
otherwise in the countries of the persian gulf we dont say 'bitarref' we say tqazziz or tlawwi' hahaha 
thanx for posting!

----------


## Kakashka

LOL, thanks!
she's from Lebanon, so that might be why. 
XOXO
Kate

----------

